# Another Whiskey Bomb!



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

I watch puff daily, but haven't posted as much as I would like to, or should. So, to give back to the forum that's given me a lot of knowledge I offer up another whiskey bomb!

5 samples of whiskey and a stick to go with each one. All you've gotta do is say "I'm in" and "Hail Puff" lol.

Also, if anyone wants to make a Opus X trade for a bunch of whiskey/cigars, hit me up. Thanks puffers!

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I’m in and Hail Puff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m in!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I’m in! Hail Puff!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

"I'm in" and "Hail Puff"


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I’m in, hail puff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie (Jul 31, 2017)

IM in 
HailPuff 

Thanks for the chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

"I'm in" and "Hail Puff"


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

"I'm in" and "Hail Puff"! Thanks for the contest @Semper Noctem


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm in, Hail Puff!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I’m in hail puff puff! Hehe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I'm in. Hail puff. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m in and haaaaaaaaaail Puff!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I’m in! Hail puffffff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I’m in, hail puff. Thanks for the contest!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm in, hail PUff. Thanks, Semper 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

I forgot to say when I'm going to pull the winner. My bad.


I will pull a random post number on Sunday 05 AUG. Get those entries in fellas!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

"I'm in" and "Hail Puff." This is a fine gesture! TY for the opportunity!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm in and Hail PUFF.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Im in.
Thanks for the contest.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Hail Puff!!!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm going pass as I already got a bomb from Semper. Semper thank you very much! I finally got around to it after 7 or 8 months but we finally did our blind taster this past weekend. We had hella fun.

My favorites in order from top to bottom.

#1 Willet Pot Still 10/10
#2 Buffalo Trace 9.5/10
#3 Rockhill Farms 8.0/10
#4 Rebel Yell 10 7.5 to 8/10
#5 Ehtaylor Single bbl 7/10
#6 Bookers 2016-04 6.5/10

There was three of us doing the blind taster. Me and my buddy Ponce had the same order. My buddy Carl had Buffalo Trace as his number 1 and Willet as his number 2.




























Jump on it guys!!! This was really fun and I want to thank you again Semper.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m in
Hail Puff

Thanks for the contest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

count me in
thanks for the contest


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m in, hail puff. Thanks for the contest, first one for me. 


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm in

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm in, Hail Puff!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

“I'm in" and "Hail Puff" lol. Thank you for the shot(s)!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry for the delay gents. The winner was @Tulse at post 27. Congrats, bro! Send me your address please.

Thanks everyone for playing. Cheers puff!


Tulse said:


> I'm in, Hail Puff!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats @Tulse! Thanks again for the comp Semper!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats @Tulse


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Congrats @Tulse

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Tulse very happy to see you are the Winner! Congratulations brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yea @Tulse! Good for you, my man! Enjoy!

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats and thanks for the contest!


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

No way. Really?????? I just reloaded the page and had 6 new mentions and 12 new likes. I had no idea what I had done! 

Thank You, Semper Noctem!


----------



## 315jessie (Jul 31, 2017)

Congrats on the win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Congrats to the winner thanks to the provider. 


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone keep in contact with Semper Noctem? He's been absent from the forum for nearly a month. Seems really strange. I couldn't care less about the contest prize. 

Just wanted to check up on him and hope he is well.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Does anyone keep in contact with Semper Noctem? He's been absent from the forum for nearly a month. Seems really strange. I couldn't care less about the contest prize.
> 
> Just wanted to check up on him and hope he is well.


That is very odd.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Going back over chats with him he does have a newborn so he could just be out of time to do things.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

